# KR version of fill flash lol



## Bosman (Oct 3, 2012)

this is hilarious. Check out his photoshop job.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 3, 2012)

YUK


----------



## pdirestajr (Oct 3, 2012)

Wait. How did he take the same exact photo with flash and without?! Isn't that just a lie then?


----------



## pdirestajr (Oct 3, 2012)

I just looked at the post. That isn't the "fill" photo, that is his example of not having flash and "fixing it in post". He also shows a pic of actual fill flash...

Um, why is this a thread worth discussing? Slow day? Ugh, you made me go to that horrible site.


----------



## PeterJ (Oct 3, 2012)

Darn, if only I'd thought to check KR first I could have saved myself $500.


----------



## Bosman (Oct 5, 2012)

ahhh haha, my bad. I posted because we all need humor in our lives. You call this a waste of time yet you had to look at it lol. :


----------



## risc32 (Oct 26, 2012)

PeterJ said:


> Darn, if only I'd thought to check KR first I could have saved myself $500.




i guess you can't be bothered to read and learn about what it is your commenting on..?


----------



## TexPhoto (Oct 26, 2012)

Canon rumors forum: Shark officially jumped....


----------

